# Wtf is up with the fuckin cold weather?



## LeeevinKansas (Nov 10, 2011)

dude places that are normally in the 70s and 80s this time of year like arizona are in the fuckin 30s and 40s....wtf.....fuckin texas is cold? what the hell? the last like week or 2 literally almost everywhere is fuckin cold. it aint fuckin winter yet. its fuckin fall. it dont get this cold yet. startin to piss me off. half the south is fuckin freezin


----------



## hobogestapo (Nov 10, 2011)

ahh i love cold weather. rather be in the cold than the heat


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Nov 10, 2011)

i dont mind the cold but i do when it aint supposed to be fuckin snowin yet


----------



## Pheonix (Nov 10, 2011)

I could see my breath this mourning in CA's central valley


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 10, 2011)

Funny, I could smell mine on the central coast


----------



## Puckett (Nov 10, 2011)

you all bitch when its too hot and hope for the cold, then when its cold you bitch its too cold and hope for the heat.

GET THE FUCK OVER IT!

Its called seasons changing, we have 4 of them, get used to it because they will always change.


----------



## Dishka8643 (Nov 10, 2011)

There's no such thing as bad weather, only unsuitable clothing.


----------



## hobogestapo (Nov 10, 2011)

soundpath said:


> There's no such thing as bad weather, only unsuitable clothing.


what you said


----------



## christianarchy (Nov 10, 2011)

its cold because we're destroying the planet, dude.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Nov 10, 2011)

just try to get your hands on some of them thermals. long johns are the greatest idea ever. even if you don't have them specifically double up on your clothes. over in chicago area its been cold and rainy. miserable weather, miserable indeed.


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 10, 2011)

IT'S COLD IN NOVEMBER? .........SHIT IS GETTING NUTS....ALL THE TREES ARE TURNING BROWN AND ORANGE AND RED!!!!...WTF?...i guess nelco was right


----------



## Earth (Nov 11, 2011)

You can't go by what's happening in one area or region, you have to go by gobal climate as a whole.
It's still super mild here in CT, which is very unusual for this time of year.

We're having yet another year of interesting weather patterns, I forget what it's called - La Nina or something - but it's all about the way the jet streams a runnin...

Here's some good food for thought: http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/discussions/hpcdiscussions.php?disc=pmdspd


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Nov 13, 2011)

actually destroying the planet is the cure or cold weather..climate change yo..anyway desserts get REAL fucking cold


----------



## CrisM (Nov 13, 2011)

I heard the cold weather is a result from a storm from Alaska moving, not entirely sure how true it is. There's not a whole lot of information on it that I could find. I don't think it's the result of the cold weather in the south though - but could be.


----------



## bicycle (Nov 13, 2011)

climate change motherfuckers!


----------



## hobogestapo (Nov 13, 2011)

what are you talking about its 70 degrees here in the south right now


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Nov 30, 2011)

what a bitch try and change mother nature nowwww


----------

